# Little black specks on my sons bed are driving me crazy



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Look under the piping of the mattress. That is normally where they reside. They will be grouped together for warmth. Bedbugs are difficult to see. Can you post a close up of one or more of the "bugs".


----------



## Lucyroan (Jan 13, 2022)

chandler48 said:


> Look under the piping of the mattress. That is normally where they reside. They will be grouped together for warmth. Bedbugs are difficult to see. Can you post a close up of one or more of the "bugs".


I cant find ant bugs all I have found is what looks like droppings underneath the stretch sheet


----------



## Lucyroan (Jan 13, 2022)

Lucyroan said:


> I cant find ant bugs all I have found is what looks like droppings underneath the stretch sheet


I checked all around the mattress and I can't find anything could they be hiding in his carpet or on the frame under his bed?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

does your son ever eat Oreo Cookies in bed ? (J/K).
can you brush the specs into one spot and photo them ?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Buy a glue trap & put it in a secure place your son can't get, preferably, something that won't stick to the mattress, like a roach motel.. Inspect it the next day. It could be cockroaches. Cockroaches would be along the join of the wall & floor, too, and in cupboards & drawers.

Bed bugs bite. They leave at least three bites. Cockroaches can bite, too, but, not as certainly.
All bugs poop. It could be a less serious bug.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

If you had bed bugs, they would be biting him, that's what bed bugs do,

You are likely seeing feces of some sort, from what, I am not sure,

Possibly mice, mice droppings are extremely small and black, mice are also nocturnal, they come out at night, they hide during the day, 

Buy some mouse traps, put them in his room, they are cheap


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

pumpkin11 said:


> If you had bed bugs, they would be biting him, that's what bed bugs do,


Although it's unusual, some people don't react to the bites so you can't rule out bedbugs based on that. Bedbugs will "hide" in joints in furniture, seams in upholstery, behind baseboards, etc. Here's a little primer finding on bedbugs from EPA.


----------



## Lucyroan (Jan 13, 2022)

jim_bee said:


> Although it's unusual, some people don't react to the bites so you can't rule out bedbugs based on that. Bedbugs will "hide" in joints in furniture, seams in upholstery, behind baseboards, etc. Here's a little primer finding on bedbugs from EPA.


This morning I pulled out his mattress and looked over the whole thing and I checked all along the corners and crevices in his bed but I can't find any bedbugs or anything alive the only thing i found was a bunch of dead flies behind his headboard. He did say last night he heard weird noises so maybe it's mice but I can't think how they would get under his sheet without him waking up and without chewing everything up


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Lucyroan said:


> This morning I pulled out his mattress and looked over the whole thing and I checked all along the corners and crevices in his bed but I can't find any bedbugs or anything alive the only thing i found was a bunch of dead flies behind his headboard. He did say last night he heard weird noises so maybe it's mice but I can't think how they would get under his sheet without him waking up and without chewing everything up


Put 4-6 mouse traps in his room, you will catch at least one overnight, use peanut butter as bait


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe fly poop?

How old is he? Old enough to smuggle a cute little creature in his room?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

vacuum it up. then see if it returns.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As far as know, everything poops (if that's what it is). Fly or bug dropping should be easy to determine from mouse.

Mouse









Fly

(I couldn't get the image to link, so here is the image embedded in a thread):



https://windowcleaner.com/community/t/fly-poop-on-vinyl-frames/20898/4


----------

